# Amazing 3rd party N64 controllers?



## Dwight (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I've been really into my n64 for about a month now, and I've been using this really crappy 1st controller with a loose analogue stick and an R button that sticks (in other words I'm fucked when I try to play smash bros), and before I buy a new first party controller, I'm wondering if there are any reliable 3rd party ones that will be better suited.
I'm hoping for one without three prongs (like any other controller), so it isn't awkward to play some games that require the D-pad, the Stick, and the Buttons. Of course, I want it to be reliable, and turbo is a nice feature, but I don't need it.
If there is an N64 controller redesigned into a GCN controller anywhere? That would be amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But yeah link me up
Also if somebody has an awesome mod that they are willing to sell, I'll consider it if it's a reasonable price.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 3, 2008)

Most 3rd party controllers SUCK! 
None I have seen actually do a good redesign instead just doing that awkward original controller shape.


----------



## DarkLG (Dec 3, 2008)

i think that looks horrible.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 3, 2008)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> i think that looks horrible.


2nd one looks like a ****ing WEAPON D:


----------



## DarkLG (Dec 3, 2008)

Holy s***  ya your right its huge!


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 3, 2008)

I have one of them Competition Pro ones. Mine is grey though , not blue. Still have the box for it as well , think it came free with the N64. The shoulder buttons are split into two for some reason and are made of a horrible rubber , it's a terrible pad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 3, 2008)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> I have one of them Competition Pro ones. Mine is grey though , not blue. Still have the box for it as well , think it came free with the N64. The shoulder buttons are split into two for some reason and are made of a horrible rubber , it's a terrible pad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd buy one so I can whack someone over the head with it


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't think it's that much bigger than an official pad , I think the pic is deceiving. Long time since I've had my one out though , so not sure. Might have to go have a look tomorrow as I'm curious now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 3, 2008)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Don't think it's that much bigger than an official pad , I think the pic is deceiving. Long time since I've had my one out though , so not sure. Might have to go have a look tomorrow as I'm curious now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... I am very disappointed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least I have a turbo controller with 2 L and 2 R buttons and A CRAP DPAD 
ALL HAIL THE CRAPPY GREAT CONTROLLER!!


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 4, 2008)

Well curiosity got the better of me,I had to go check. Definitely not that much bigger than a Nintendo one.






The illusion is shattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Controller still sucks though , the double l and r buttons are the turbo ones. Can't believe someone though that was a good idea.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 5, 2008)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Well curiosity got the better of me,I had to go check. Definitely not that much bigger than a Nintendo one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll combine them both into Nunchaku 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That would at least give a concussion


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 5, 2008)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Well curiosity got the better of me,I had to go check. Definitely not that much bigger than a Nintendo one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gold controller n64 ftw, i have one myself.


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 17, 2008)

There's one called the boomerang that's nothing like the regular Nintendo one.






I can't speak for whether it sucks or what since I never used it. I just remembered it from magazine ads back in the day and googled for an image.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Dec 17, 2008)

_That_ looks like a weapon. It also looks like the ps3 controller that everyone had anticipated only to get shitted/shat on by Sony.


----------



## Banger (Dec 17, 2008)

Ethan94 said:
			
		

> It also looks like the ps3 controller that everyone had anticipated only to get shitted/shat on by Sony.



Everyone I had talked to hated the new design, it was best that Sony canned the idea because that controller would have been shit and then Sony would have even more pissed off fan boys.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 22, 2008)

tbgtbg said:
			
		

> There's one called the boomerang that's nothing like the regular Nintendo one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think sony only used this controller when playing N64 games and decided to steal it for the PS3


----------

